# New England Ice Storm Assistance



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Hope it's not too late to offer help! If anyone needs help with temporary housing, free food, or whatever, speak out here (if you are able). It did not occur to us how lucky we at Black Jungle really had it. Just a few miles away, our neighbors in the hill towns were hit pretty hard and many still do not have power, heat, etc. We took a drive into some of these areas today and we were really blown away by both the beauty and the ugliness that the storm had brought us. 

Two days later, there is still a lot of ice on the trees, many are still drooping over the roads, while large branches still rest on power and phone lines. The way it looks, tree cutting crews and linemen will be at work for a while. We sincerely hope no one has lost frogs or other pets as a result. If you or anyone you know needs help please speak up. We will do whatever we can to help out, whether by offering free food, temporary frog housing, etc. Reply here or call our store at 800-268-1813. 

I'd like ask everyone on this list to reply with their current power/heat status. If anyone knows of others who may be severely affected, let us know asap.

Best regards,
Mike & Richard
Black Jungle


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

That is a truly generous offer!!! You guys definetly Hop to the occasion!


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

dartfrogs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope it's not too late to offer help! If anyone needs help with temporary housing, free food, or whatever, speak out here (if you are able). It did not occur to us how lucky we at Black Jungle really had it. Just a few miles away, our neighbors in the hill towns were hit pretty hard and many still do not have power, heat, etc. We took a drive into some of these areas today and we were really blown away by both the beauty and the ugliness that the storm had brought us.
> 
> ...


You guys are the essence of what we should all be if every one was as generous as you 2 we would be allot better off. With that said I am clear out in Bridgewater..I can also offer help to any one if i am a closer source
Brian


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

We're ok down here in NYC/LI, so if any of the NEFG members which may be closer driving distance to me (CT area) need help I can offer temporary housing & ff cultures as well. Hope everyone in the main affected areas are doing ok, thanks again Mike & Richard.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Luckily - this far west all we got was snow (about 10-12") - but I heard that the Albany area was hit hard.

Hope everyone, their families and their frogs are OK.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i just heard about all the problems new england has been had with the storm, sorry to hear that, if anyone needs help please let me know.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Has any one heard from shawn????? Word is Scott frogs are bunking out with some one but no one seems to know how shawn is....worried about both my friends...
Brian


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Isn't there another wave coming monday night? (well, monday night in KY)


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

slight hikack...

The importance of emergency provisions for froggers!!
I live in Maine, I was out of power for 30 hours after the ice hit. Some people had it worse. This was my first power outage sitauation living on my own (3 yrs outa college). My wife and I were caught unprepaared. But thanks to friends we were only slightly inconvenienced. 

My main concern was heat for the frogs. I went out and got one of the last propane space heaters on the shelves and went to 5 stores before grabbing a few cylinders. This got my 24 hours of heat in the frog room and in our bedroom. The rest of the house fell to 40 degrees, but I kept the frog room at 74. 

If you live in an area suseptible to winter power outages and keep frogs. Have a plan and stock up on supplies before a storm hits.

any other suggestions?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I am here...

....at work. No electric at home, but I am running off a gas generator. Driving to a neighboring town 30 min away for gas at the moment. Hoping the local stations come online today. Hospital for showers.

Day 6 for my house, looks like it may be much longer. Power company has their hands full, so we wait....my lines are all down in the road.

On the up side [if there is one], the cold snap in the frog room spurred the Yellow Bassleri to breed for the first time in the 2+ years I've had them. . 

Lord only knows what isnt happy with the cooler temps though, as it takes time to stress the frogs [hopefully noone is]. I have a backup propane heater running, so temps are oK in the frog room, just not circulating well so the floor is very cold.

Hope all others are well.

Shawn


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

good t hear from you Shawn, i am glad you are doing ok and so are the frogs, hopefully things will be restored to order ASAP.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> On the up side [if there is one], the cold snap in the frog room spurred the Yellow Bassleri to breed for the first time in the 2+ years I've had them. .


OK, way to find a silver lining!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow I hadn't seen any of this 'till just now and I'm in CT... I thought it was just another little ice storm (it WAS just a little ice storm for us in the middle of CT)

Kudos to Black Jungle for this thread. Way to look out for the little guys.

This makes me want to get a UPS system for my frog room...  Just in case.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

ChrisK said:


> OK, way to find a silver lining!


the little buggers ate the eggs in <24hours. Now I need to be vigilent and monitor them more closely...b/c there is more then one girl in the group. 

Day 7 NP


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Wow I hadn't seen any of this 'till just now and I'm in CT... I thought it was just another little ice storm (it WAS just a little ice storm for us in the middle of CT)
> 
> Kudos to Black Jungle for this thread. Way to look out for the little guys.
> 
> This makes me want to get a UPS system for my frog room...  Just in case.


you would need one hell of a UPS system.....for the power we need it is a generator or nothing...


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll be up in NH on the seacoast this weekend... I hear that there is an actual blizzard now to accompany the ice from last week? If this is any indication of what the rest of the winter in New England is going to be like... I think it's time I stock up myself. Instead of a generator, I think I'm going to go with the large battery backups used for computer systems. But we'll see how cost effective that really is. haha


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> you would need one hell of a UPS system.....for the power we need it is a generator or nothing...


The heat would be done w/propane - UPS would just be for the UVB lighting for the geckos and the fluorescents over the frogs.  It would probably last only 4-5 hours - but that's **usually** how long a "bad" outage lasts here.

...now that I've said it - karma will make sure we'll probably have no power all winter lol


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Last winter was pretty major in the weather category as well. It was all snow though.

Glad to have power and cable/phone/internet back ...

I dropped a note into my blog area expanding on this a bit more also.

s


maverick3x6 said:


> I'll be up in NH on the seacoast this weekend... I hear that there is an actual blizzard now to accompany the ice from last week? If this is any indication of what the rest of the winter in New England is going to be like... I think it's time I stock up myself. Instead of a generator, I think I'm going to go with the large battery backups used for computer systems. But we'll see how cost effective that really is. haha


note


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad to see mostly everyone is sorted out. Weather in Boston has been pretty weird with temps fluctuating from 19F to 65F in a little under 12 hours. We have had sun, snow, rain, ice and now raining ice, over the last few days. 

Hopefully this is not a sign of things to come. I've been through some pretty wet and wild NE winters in both MA and VT but this recent spate is something entirely new to me. 

Shawn, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Good to hear everyone is surviving... 

Makes me thinking I need a generator... I keep enough propane for a few days depending on how cold it gets. We have a gas fireplace upstairs and the last time I had a lot less tanks so it was enough.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

hey Shawn, are you still without power?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Power came on Christmas Eve. Phew. 11 days and 3 hours...

The fellas at Blk Jungle [Mike and Rich] generously sent me a supply of ff's to tide me over. Thanks fellas!!! You are the best.  

The ff's seemed to have been hit the hardest with the cooler temps. I'm rebuilding.

I'm also without a computer b/c it was 'injured' by the power loss ? surge. 

Anyways, hope everyone else is 'over it' as well.

Shawn


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> Power came on Christmas Eve. Phew. 11 days and 3 hours...
> 
> The fellas at Blk Jungle [Mike and Rich] generously sent me a supply of ff's to tide me over. Thanks fellas!!! You are the best.
> 
> ...


What a nice Christmas present. That was a long power outage


----------

